# Mit Linux Windows booten



## leechlife (30. Mai 2006)

Hi

Ich moechte windows booten, mit einer Linux Live cd, und wollte wissen ob das moeglich ist?

Mir ist der bootsektor is naemlich voellig abgekackt, d.h mein pc is am dauer-Neustarten na 1 sec schwarzem bildschrim, aber mit einer boot cd faehrt er normal hoch.
Also live linux cds laufen und auch die reparaturconsole von windows, nur leider macht dort fixmbr nix besser. Nach wie vor kaputter boot sektor.

So nun weiss ich (hab meist 1-2 distris auf meinem pc neben win32) dass ich mit linux grup oder lilo windows booten kann, kann ich das auch mit der Kommandline beim booten von z.B. Knoppix bewerkstelligen, ich weis ja wo mein windows ist (hda1)?

Kann mir jemand sagen ob und wie das moeglich ist?
Kann sonst irgendwie einfach von einer laufenden linux live cd nen den bootsector schreiben mit nem lilo oder grup, aber nur ein windows eintragen

Ich habe aber fast das gefuehl, dass meine platte am abdampfen ist, also wuedre am liebsten bloss mein windows booten mit ner linux liveCD, wenn moeglich, alles sichern, und dann platt machen. ()

Viele Gruesse und danke fuer alle hinweise


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Sicher doch Deine Daten von Linux aus, dann brauchst Du Windows garnicht erst booten.
Wenn der Bootrecord von Windows kaputt ist duerftest Du es auch nicht mehr ueber Lilo oder Grub starten koennen, denn dabei wird ja im Grunde auch nur der entsprechende Bootrecord aufgerufen.


----------



## leechlife (30. Mai 2006)

;-) Sicher halt mit linux ... ;-) liest sich schoen, aber wie denn bitte, was du nicht weisst weil ichs nicht geschrieben habe ist, dass es nur ein Laufwerk gibt, und mit ner Live cd dort kann ich nix mehr brennen...

was den defekten boot record angeht, sollte das trozdem gehen, da die 512 kb dort vorne ja nicht die eigentliche boot info von windows zerlegt, sonst haette ich auch nie einen mit lilo ueberschriebenen bootsector nutzten koennen um ein windows zu booten, oder


----------



## deepthroat (31. Mai 2006)

Hi.

Soweit ich weiß verwendet Knoppix den Syslinux Bootmanager und da bin ich etwas skeptisch ob man da auch andere Systeme als die die auf der CD sind booten kann.

Allerdings könntest du dir mal die Ultimate Boot CD besorgen. Da sind verschiedene Bootmanager drauf und man kann dann die Partition die gebootet werden soll auswählen.

Gruß


----------



## leechlife (1. Juni 2006)

@deepthroat

Vielen Dank fuer den Link, denn kannte ich nicht und das scheint sehr hilfereich zu sein!!
Mein Problem habe ich jetzt gluecklicherweise geloesst, mein bootsektor is wieder frisch .

Cheers
Florian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juni 2006)

Es waere noch nett wenn Du hier fuer die Nachwelt festhalten koenntest was Du genau unternommen hast um Deinen Bootsektor wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.


----------



## leechlife (1. Juni 2006)

Naja die Loesung is immer in der Windows welt: Windows neu installieren und dann der Boot.ini wieder alle anderen OS mitteilen (wenn man bein windows bootloader bleibt).

Was mich jetzt mehr interssiert, aber wohl nicht ganz hier ins linux forum passt, ist warum zur hoelle eine Windows neusstallation den Bootsektor schoen neu schreibt, aber die reparatur console mit fixmbr, dass nicht kann ? 

egal, sollte mir vielleicht dochmal angewoehnen mit dd meinen bootsektor von zeit zu zeit zu backupen , (aber nach murphey kackt sowas ja nur ab, wenn man kein backup hat)

Cheers


----------



## dritter (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Hast Du auch mal das Kommando fixboot ausprobiert?

Vergl:

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixboot.mspx?mfr=true

mit

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/.../proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true

Schöne Grüße,

3.


----------

